# Nissan GTR vs BMW M6 by Pistonheads



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.com/doc.asp?c=52&i=22644

Just wondering if anyone alse has read this and what they made/make of it? Think it's a nonsense myself as the guy writing it just seems to love the m6 and slates the GTR at every opportunity. Really don't think the M6 is any kind of match for the GTR in looks and not even close in performance.

Updated the link.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Link doesn't work for me, but when rolling, an M6 will accelerate with a 997.1 Turbo, so is competitive with an R35, and they will pull a huge amount of lateral g, and stop well from high speed initially until the pads struggle. In some ways I preferred the E60 M5 to the GTR - it is more refined, rides better, can still be chucked around really well in the dry, I actually like the gearbox. The brakes and vertical body control let it down a little, but the GTR isn't terribly stable under braking and the discs crack if you drive it hard, plus it can struggle to control its weight over undulations without skipping too compared to something like a good Impreza or Evo. No car is perfect and the comparison between M6 and GTR is very valid I think.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Seems unbiased to me (perhaps its no PH but you who is biased)


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

:chuckle: 
Comparison to an M6 just seems a bit...meh to me. The reason I posted the article was to get a view from people who actually own or know about the GTR and see what they think since I own or have driven neither car.
Looking for responses like what thistle wrote not pointy finger stuff

Plus this paragraph seemed a bit irrelevant to me

The GT-R is purposeful, but the bulky proportions don't look right. Chaps on building sites like them, as do spotty youths, and there's an 'I want to drive it because of what it is' image that's hard to ignore.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Tosh - any BMW and I mean any BMW, including M5, M3, 6 series just aint a patch on the GTR (that includes R32, R33, R34) !!!

There, how that for unbiased !!!


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*I think thistle gives a very balanced view*

I have not driven an M6 but I have had an E60 M5.
They are not really trying to do the same thing in my opinion.
The M6/M5 is a fine all rounder,being refined like any luxurious expensive german car, very fast after its finally picked up its skirts and amazingly chuckable.
I never found that i ever felt comfortable having an M5/6 sideways regardless of how easy it is to do, as its a BIG car.Smoking the tyres (my tyres, gulp) felt like a slightly guilty pleasure. in those terms an M3 is much more fun anyway.
And I have to disagree about the SMG box which I hated. Its either smooth but ridiculously slow or fast but brutal. You can drive around it by lifting off but the GTR box is light years better.
The problem with the V10 is that the comparative lack of low end torque means it feels at its fastest when you are very illegal already.
GTR feels much lower geared, more immediate and accelerative and steers , grips and stops much more like a sports car in my opinion. 
This is all without taking into account the relatively inexpensive and available tuning options for the Datsun that can really take it miles ahead.

On any given road the, with traffic and a sense of self preservation involved I doubt a GTR could get away from the M6. But if the Nurburgring is considered a 12mile stretch of B road with out speed limits and oncoming traffic rather than a race track per se, the times tell the story. GTR 7.26, M6 8.09. 

They are both great cars, just different. Apples and Pears


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

I have both cars so i think i am well placed to make a judgement. I have had the m6 for 2.5 years and the gtr for a year.

1) Stock vs Stock- once rolling the M6 will pull away after 100mph quite substantially after 130mph. Standing start no contest obviously.

Corners- GTR will run away from the M6 unless its perfectly smooth tarmac and is a very hot day and there is a professional driver in the M6.

Brakes- The M6 brakes will go mushy after few laps and the GTR will go mushy few laps after that.

2) Cost- The M6 depreciated like a ton of bricks and is worth as much as a focus rs now. The servicing is cheaper in the M6 and is less frequent. oil however needs topping up every 2 months.

3) Build- The M6 has had over £25k worth of repair bills!!! (covered under warranty) The gearbox will snap your neck unless you know how to use it. GTR has been ok (touch wood). Interior is much better and more comfortable in M6.

4) Both cars were taken to the nurburging and the GTR was lapping 30-35 secs quicker when i was driving back to back. (GTR has 620bhp now) Everyone wanted to do the journey home in the M6 though.

GT car vs Sports car. Horses for courses.


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Have to agree with you guys. I've got an e60 m5 as a daily runner. But the GTR is on another level. M5 has had the latest ca automotive remap, which they claim gives 50-60hp, >100mph the m5 is so fast , stock gtr no chance,
Biggest flaw with m5 is lack of torque, nothing in the mid range, which essentially makes hard work to go fast without hitting the 8250 rev limiter, anyway i'm trading the m5 in this weekend for an X5m, (keep the kids happy). Soon be cranking that 555bhp stock to 650bhp. Torque wont be a problem either


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> Tosh - any BMW and I mean any BMW, including M5, M3, 6 series just aint a patch on the GTR (that includes R32, R33, R34) !!!
> 
> There, how that for unbiased !!!


Good post!! :clap:


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the guy who wrote the story actually owns the M6, thats why it says " who shouted fix? at the bottom or cause its in the PH stable.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*lots of prejudice in that thread*

Cant quite believe how defensive the BMW fans on the thread are. They arent all bad but some of the scathing insults thrown at the GTR seem based on nothing more than long standing bias against any japanese car and a refusal to accept what they assume is hype. 
Some of them need to chill out a bit.

Mindless slavish fandom should be GTR owners perogative!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I too owned an E60 M5 for a while & it paid an ickle visit to DMS to be breathed on so was putting out around 540ish BHP so was no slouch.

That said however, the difference in off the line performance is night & day as at this level the GT-R being mid 3's & the M5/6 being mid 4's is a huge difference & even though i'm still in the latter stages of run-in, the GT-R is noticably much quicker than the M5 was.

Perhaps over 100 from a rolling start the difference is less, but that's not a driving style that's possible very often on the M6 so not hardly a great party piece from the M's.

One area the Bimmer does win is the interior, even though it's a few years old now, the gadgets such as HUD, adaptive seats & iDrive etc. are great fun & do add to the driving pleasure & of course the Sound System if fitted with Logic7 is awesome. 

However, in damp conditions almost every one of those 500+ ponies is unusable unless you have balls as big as planets or enjoy driving sideways alot. In the dry the M5/6 is fantastic but i don't live in Dubai so half the year my roads are not dry. Also worth noting a new M6 with the must have options is still over £40K more than a new GT-R as you're looking at a bill of £90K & if all boxes ticked you can take that bill over £100K.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

iDrives ??? Dont you just hate them !!!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Steve said:


> iDrives ??? Dont you just hate them !!!


I just knew Clarkson was a member on here bring back Steve all is forgiven


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

I prefer my BMW 535d MSport as an everyday drive and motorway cruiser than my GTR....... its just soooo much more comfortable and the i-drive is simply stunning once you've mastered it  The M5 & M6 are massively capable cars and beautiful to drive BUT so bloody expensive 

My GTR is my wild side, a fabulous car and great fun to drive. Much more fun than my GT3 (now sold) An all round gorgeous monster 

The report was rubbish and don't take their comments to heart guys.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

coming down the m3 and a316 i had the bmw x6 up my backside around 2 feet from my bumper indicating right!

there was a car in front of me so where was I supposed to go? the car shifted in front and i left him behind 

as I turn right later on a roundabout he gave me a look, why i just don't know!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TomTom said:


> I think the guy who wrote the story actually owns the M6, thats why it says " who shouted fix? at the bottom or cause its in the PH stable.


No Chris is running the M6 as a long term test car, I don't believe it is his own car. He's the Editor of Pistonheads.

Can't think that many people would consider one or the other. As stated in the article, the M6 is a fast GT car whereas the GT-R is a bit of a turbonutterbastard. 
It can do the cruising thing, but is really much happier being flung around corners.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> there was a car in front of me so where was I supposed to go?


I find 1sec at 100% brakes usually reminds them to back off.


----------

